# Der CPC-Kewa ist da.



## Kewababsta (12 Juni 2022)

Hallo Leute. Da bin ich. 
Nachdem die Meldung von der baldigen Schließung der CPC kam, in der ich über 14 Jahre Mitglied war, ergab sich dort im Chat daß einige Leute hier rüber gehen. Also dachte ich mir das mache ich auch. Dann kenne ich immerhin schon ein paar Leute hier. 
Falls jemand grübeln sollte was mein Name bedeutet ist hier die Lösung: Absolut nichts. Ich habe mir diesen Namen mit dem Ziel der völligen Bedeutungslosigkeit ausgedacht. Aber immerhin hat man ihn im CPC-Chat, wegen meines Hobbys des Brot backens, schon in Kewabackstar umgewandelt. 
Also dann mal viel Spaß mit mir.


----------



## General (12 Juni 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## SissyMFan (12 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen an Board, Kewa :thumbup:


----------



## Austin (12 Juni 2022)

Willkommen in der neuen Heimat,Mr Backstar oder sollte ich lieber Don von Bielefeld sagen?


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Juni 2022)

Bäcker hab ich gelernt, ich liebe Brot backen . Willkommen on cb-spray88


----------



## Brian (13 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen Kewa in unserer Mitte,gruss Brian alias Uwe oder Orsi... :thumbup:


----------



## Glamour Girl (13 Juni 2022)

Kewababsta schrieb:


> Hallo Leute. Da bin ich.



:WOW:



Kewababsta schrieb:


> Falls jemand grübeln sollte was mein Name bedeutet ist hier die Lösung: Absolut nichts.



Wobei ich schon seit gemeinsamen CPC-Zeiten finde, er klingt irgendwie wie "Kebab Buster". 



Kewababsta schrieb:


> Also dann mal viel Spaß mit mir.



Gleichfalls. Schön, dass du auch den Weg hierher gefunden hast! :good:


----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)

Hi Kewa, auch ich grüße dich


----------



## Max100 (13 Juni 2022)

Dann sei gegrüßt, hoffe dir gefällt es bei uns


----------



## Gucky (13 Juni 2022)

Welcome to the Show.

Äähm, ich hätte dann gern ein Krustenbrot...


----------



## Big X (13 Juni 2022)

Sehr schön dich hier zu lesen Kewa :thumbup:

Gerade die alten Recken halten den Laden doch zusammen.
Herzlich willkommen, such dir einen gemütlichen Platz und lass es ruhig angehen


----------



## Buster (13 Juni 2022)

Willkommen & hau rein Kewa


----------



## Tolotos (13 Juni 2022)

Willkommen in der neuen Heimat...


----------



## tk99 (29 Juni 2022)

Moin Kewa, aus der Stadt die es gar nicht gibt!!!


----------



## tzdon (30 Juni 2022)

Der Thread ist an mir vorübergegangen...Herzlich willkommen dem Brot Bäcker aus Bielefeld  🤗


----------



## b33r1uvr (15 Juli 2022)

Willkommen!


----------



## xFranki (18 Juli 2022)

Hi, 
auch ich war jahrelanger CPC Fan und bin jetzt hier gelandet 
Fühlt sich gut an


----------

